# "Stabile" Ringe



## AndreL (7. Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute,
weiß jemand ob es irgendwelche "vernünftigen", schlagunempfindlichen Ringe gibt, die Geflochtene Schnur aushalten?
Mir geht es langsam massiv auf den Zeiger, das ich permanent gesplitterte Inlays habe sobald mal ein Ring leicht gegen die Sitzbank im Boot tickt.
Es gab mal Ringe mit Edelstahleinlagen, aber die wahren nicht so wirklicht toll für geflochtene, dafür aber nahezu unzerstörbar......


----------



## punkarpfen (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: "Stabile" Ringe*

Sic Ringe sind ziemlich schlaganfällig. Fuji Hardloy Ringe sind mir noch nicht kaputt gegangen und dürften auch mit geflochtener ihren Dienst tun.


----------



## DinkDiver (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: "Stabile" Ringe*

Also jetzt übertreibst aber scho n bissl. Ich hab meine Ruten auch nicht grad übervorsichtig behandelt und bei mir is noch nicht ein SIC ring gesplittert.
War des nur an einer Rute oder hast des Problem wirklich so oft?


----------



## AndreL (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: "Stabile" Ringe*



DinkDiver schrieb:


> Also jetzt übertreibst aber scho n bissl. Ich hab meine Ruten auch nicht grad übervorsichtig behandelt und bei mir is noch nicht ein SIC ring gesplittert.
> War des nur an einer Rute oder hast des Problem wirklich so oft?



Also ich übertreibe keineswegs!  Es war nicht nur an einer Rute, wobei ich auch Ruten habe, wo es selten bis garnicht passiert. Das sind recht alte Abu Boron Ruten, da ist auch noch nichts kaputt gegangen. Meistens treten Ringschäden bei mir (und diversen Bekannten) beim Bootsangeln auf der Ostsee im Kleinboot auf, ohne das man jetzt Bewußt irgendwo einen harten Kontakt mit dem Ring gehabt hat. Ein befreundeter Gerätehändler sagte mir das viele das Problem haben und das die Ringe durch kleinste Schläge während der Fahrt kaputt gehen;+ . Fakt ist, das ich im Jahr bestimmt 10-15 kaputte Ringe habe und auch ich passe auf meine Ruten auf .


----------



## Der_Glücklose (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: "Stabile" Ringe*

Hi #h 

es gibt noch die guten alten Stahlringe, sollten dann aber in HC Qualität genommen werden. Dann dürfte es auch keine Probleme mit geflochtener geben.

Problem dabei, schwer zu bekommen, Rute müßte Ringmäßig neu aufgebaut werden.

Übrigens Andre geht wirklich sehr pfleglich mit seinen Ruten um  :m


----------



## DinkDiver (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: "Stabile" Ringe*

Naja vll bin ich auch einfach son Glückspilz das ich so was erst einmal an nem Spitzenring hatte.


----------



## AndreL (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: "Stabile" Ringe*



Der_Glücklose schrieb:


> Hi #h
> 
> es gibt noch die guten alten Stahlringe, sollten dann aber in HC Qualität genommen werden. Dann dürfte es auch keine Probleme mit geflochtener geben.



Gib mir mal bitte einen Liferanten.



Der_Glücklose schrieb:


> Problem dabei, schwer zu bekommen, Rute müßte Ringmäßig neu aufgebaut werden.



Völlig egal, ich habe in den letzten 2 Monaten fast 60


----------



## Carp Dav (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: "Stabile" Ringe*

Servus AndreL

Die Wallerrute von Sänger "Waller Kalle Dream Fish" hat z.B. Hartchtomringe und beim wallerfischen wird ja eine geflochtene schnur überwiegend verwendet.
Deswegen denke ich das solche Ringe für dich optimal sind.

Goggel einfach mal nach dieser Rute.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: "Stabile" Ringe*

Hi Andre,

einen Lieferanten kann ich dir leider auch nicht auf Anhieb nennen #c Mail am besten mal die bekannten Rutenbauer an, die sollten die Möglichkeit haben sie zu besorgen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: "Stabile" Ringe*



AndreL schrieb:


> Mir geht es langsam massiv auf den Zeiger, das ich permanent gesplitterte Inlays habe sobald mal ein Ring leicht gegen die Sitzbank im Boot tickt.


Was sind denn das für Fabrikate, daß die so leicht hops gehen?
Also von den besseren CMW SICs kenn ich das z.B. überhaupt nicht (echte Fuji-SICs hab ich nur wenig drauf), da ist in all den Jahren nie einer kaputt gegangen, auch nicht im Boot oder auf Steinen. Dagegen fallen billige Ringe wie von DAM schon mal ganz leicht auseinander oder zersplittern halt schnell bei einem Touchdown, das hatte ich auch schon.

Meine Lösung für das Problem wären die alten Aluminumoxid-Ringe, die mit der Kunststoffzwischenlage in hellgrün oder rot. Immer noch besser als diese obskuren Stahl/Chrom oder Hard-Alu Ringchen, denen ich bei richtig Geflechtbelastunng nicht für 5 Pfennige über den Weg traue #d .

Nicht mal teuer, schau z.B. mal hier:
http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info..._1417&osCsid=b12d46901d4af0c1ee4152c2dd33f949
Sowas hält einfach mehr aus, könnte die opti Lösung für dein Problem sein, gibt aber noch mehr solche Produkte.


----------



## Jan0487 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: "Stabile" Ringe*

In Amerika gib es Ringe von REC die sind aus Titan. Ich habe die Einsteg Fliegenrutenringe an meiner SAGE und bin bischer sehr Zufrieden :q 

http://www.reelseats.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/29_40?ecSid=69a6dfa5dae6f9929a5e52c3ef68c5bf

Mfg Jan


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: "Stabile" Ringe*

Titan hat die Mohs-Härte von 6 bis 6,5, Zirkoniumdioxid von 6,5 bis 7,5, Chrom + gehärteter Stahl 8,  Korund 9 (Aluminiumoxid, Titandioxid), Al2O3 hat eine Mohs-Härte von 9 bis 9,5 , Siliciumcarbid  9,6 (Karborund Siliziumcarbid), Diamanten 10.


----------



## Jan0487 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: "Stabile" Ringe*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Titan hat die Mohs-Härte von 6 bis 6,5, Zirkoniumdioxid von 6,5 bis 7,5, Chrom + gehärteter Stahl 8,  Korund 9 (Aluminiumoxid, Titandioxid), Al2O3 hat eine Mohs-Härte von 9 bis 9,5 , Siliciumcarbid  9,6 (Karborund Siliziumcarbid), Diamanten 10.




UND JETZT???


----------



## punkarpfen (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: "Stabile" Ringe*

Soll heißen, dass Titan nicht sehr hart ist!


----------



## Der_Glücklose (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: "Stabile" Ringe*

Hi #h 

und was machst du nun, Andre?


----------



## DinkDiver (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: "Stabile" Ringe*

Bei ner Fliegenrute brauchst ja eigentlich auch keine so bsonders harten Ringe. Die Fliegenschnur is so fett, da könntest die ringe wohl auch aus holz machen und die schnur würd ned einschneiden. Und die Backing kommt in unseren Gefilden ja recht selten zum Vorschein.

Anderseits ist Titan halt auch extrem zäh, die könntest wahrscheinlich sogar auf den Boden dreschen und danach wieder hinbiegen. (wenn sie komplett aus Titan wären)
Höchstens scharfkantige Kratzer würden dir vll n Strich durch die Rechnung machen :-D


----------



## Neckarangler78 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: "Stabile" Ringe*

Also wenn mir regelmäsig Sic-Ringe zerbrechen würden, würde ich mal versuchen sie auf der Ausenseite mit Epoxidharzklebstoff zu bestreichen. Die Epoxidharzschicht sollte Stoßdämpfend wirken damit die Keramischen Sic-Einlagen nicht mehr beim kleinsten Schlag wie Glas zersplitter. 
Ob es funktioniert weiß ich nicht. Es ist jedoch viel weniger Arbeit als die Ringe auszutauschen. 
Von daher ist es auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert.


----------



## friggler (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: "Stabile" Ringe*

Es gab mal Ringe mit Anti-Shock Einlage. Da war die Sic-Einlage nicht direkt am Metall, die hatten eine Kunststoffeinlage zwischen Metall und Sic. Diese Ringe waren extrem robust und schlagunempindlich, evtl. bekommt man solche noch irgendwo zu kaufen?

Wenn es am Transport liegt weil die Ringe gegen harte Bordkanten oä. schlägt evtl. einen Schutz verwenden? Z.B. ein Stück HT-Rohr oder PVC PG-Rohr halbieren und mit Kabelbinder Klettband als Rutelablage benutzen?

Sonst billige Sic-Ringe kaufen und die Sic-Einlagen entfernen. Die Einlagen dann bei Bedarf einfach und schnell wechseln. Eine gute Anleitung von Frerk Petersen dafür findest Du HIER

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: "Stabile" Ringe*



friggler schrieb:


> Es gab mal Ringe mit Anti-Shock Einlage.


Sieh mal Posting Nr. 10 #h


----------



## Tom 1000 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: "Stabile" Ringe*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Sieh mal Posting Nr. 10 #h


 
nAbend,
was ist denn so besonderes an den SIC Einlagen im Gegensatz zu den anderen Ringen? Insbesondere zu denen, die du als Link aufgeführt hast?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. März 2007)

*AW: "Stabile" Ringe*

Keine SIC-Einlagen, sondern Alu-Oxid-Ringmaterial in einem (roten) Kunststoffzwischenring. Von Fuji gabs die früher mal mit hellgrünem Kunststoffzwischenring.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (10. März 2007)

*AW: "Stabile" Ringe*

Wo wir grad beim Thema sind.

Ich möchte gerne eine Alte Hochsserute von DAM Wurfgewicht ab 300.Gram aufwärts neu aufbauen.ck.30 Jahre alt.
Welche beringung würdet ihr mir empfehlen. Als letzten Ring möchte ich einen Rollering verwenden.Möchte die Vollglasrute zum Schleppen nehmen.
Gruß Pit


----------



## Tom 1000 (11. März 2007)

*AW: "Stabile" Ringe*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Keine SIC-Einlagen, sondern Alu-Oxid-Ringmaterial in einem (roten) Kunststoffzwischenring. Von Fuji gabs die früher mal mit hellgrünem Kunststoffzwischenring.


 

OK, aber was ist das besondere an den SIC Ringen?


----------

